# Sumo story?



## xxeell (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever written or thought about writing a BHM/FFA sumo story? I think it could really good.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 17, 2010)

this might help...sumochicks


----------



## xxeell (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats very nice, however, the story i'd like someone to write i'd like it to be the guy whose the sumo. And then have some girl be into him.


----------



## Gillian708 (Jun 13, 2010)

If you come across one, would you mind sharing it here? I'd love to read juicy sumo stories myself


----------

